# Paphiopedilum sangii



## Damas (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the plant since september, first time bloomer and just opened :


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang dark petals!! NIce looking flower


----------



## Pete (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow. That's really nice. Good form to the petals also


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2009)

groovy


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 12, 2009)

funky but interesting!


----------



## Elena (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh wow, very dark colours. Good job, I'm completely jealous  How do you grow yours?


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice. Let's see a whole plant pic, and describe your culture for it.


----------



## mkline3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Odd but nice! Very glossy petals.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Roy (Apr 12, 2009)

Great sangii, have to get one.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice dark coloration! I love sangii!


----------



## shakkai (Apr 12, 2009)

That is really nice! I think this one needs to go on my list to get... Could you give some hints on culture?


----------



## Damas (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you All 

I grow all my paph the same : under artificial light, compost is a mix of peat (I think you call it peat), chopped hemp (again I am not sure it's the right term), chopped sphagnum moss, styroform and vermiculite. I put some clay pebbles in the bottom to drain.
Depending on paph, I use tap water (hard) or filtered water (low in salt).
Sangii goes on the low salt side, it does not seem to appreciate my tap water and it took me a few weeks to understand that (it caused the yellowish tips, it is now ok with youngest leaves). I don't use any fertilizer anymore on this one, it doesn't seem to like it either.

I bought it as a division, in fact when I repotted it I found out there was two different plants sold as one.
It is the biggest one who bloomed first but I feel like the second one should'nt be too long. Pics are a little over exposed, sorry about that.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 12, 2009)

I REALLY like that. Thanks for the culture info.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, that is a really cool species. :clap: On my wish list for sure.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2009)

What a distinctive flower! Great job growing it so well.


----------



## emydura (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Damas. Nice healthy looking plants as well.




Roy said:


> Great sangii, have to get one.



Roy, if you ever see a bunch and you don't want them all, let me know. I have never seen it in Australia for sale.

David


----------



## Elena (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, Damas! The leaves of your plant are much lighter than on mine. I've two plants so I might try giving one more light to see what amount they like best.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2009)

I *love* that sangii! The colors and contrast are wonderful.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2009)

very nice plant and interesting flower!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Apr 13, 2009)

Great flower! The depth of colour is amazing. I haven't seen one before with that strong colouration.


----------



## Paul (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice Damas!! 
where did you get it?


----------



## barry (Apr 13, 2009)

I like the colour but it is not easy to survive in Hong Kong.


----------



## Damas (Apr 13, 2009)

Paul, thank you ! It comes from La Cour des Orchidees.
Barry, to your opinion, what is the issue to have it in Honk Kong ?


----------



## barry (Apr 13, 2009)

Damas said:


> Paul, thank you ! It comes from La Cour des Orchidees.
> Barry, to your opinion, what is the issue to have it in Honk Kong ?



We have a long & hot wet summer.Usually 32-35 Celsius and only 1-2 degree lower at night for 3 months. The temp will raise to 35-37 for 3 to 5 day before a hurricane.


----------



## Paul (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually it's right that it prefers temperate climates (15-25°C)
Here it is on the floor of the greenhouse (medium light, high humidity, temps can be as low as 12°C) and it likes it! 
when temps are 30°C in the top of the greenhouse, it's even cooler on the floor. Must be very hard to grow in hot climates!!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very cool. I'm really starting to like this one.


----------



## Damas (Apr 13, 2009)

It's true that I have never reached such high temperatures at home. Too bad for you Barry


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## shakkai (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the information! This is one of three species that I plan to add this year. I hope I am as successful as you have been growing it!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 15, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 16, 2009)

I love sangii as well.
Mine has been in bloom for almost 4 months now and it still looks good. Might end up as a personal blooming length record


----------

